# help on loping,trotting,flexing



## chika1235 (Jan 1, 2009)

i need help on my t walker/quarter horse mix mare,she always tries to gallop when i try and lope her.and also she always has a rough short trot with her head up really high.is there a way that i can make her let her head down a little and get her to slow down when i try to work with her?i would really like to have her be a western pleasure horse.what a bout peanut rollers?flexing?ive heard about but ive never used it a lot i sometimes stretch her legs a lil when i start to ride her but i cant make her strecth her neck from side to side.she always turns her whole body not her neck.she is really stiff.how can i soffen her up and get her to be wetsern pleasure horse?any help would be great.


----------



## MaieuticManege (Mar 2, 2009)

When you say flexing do you mean vertical flexion or horizontal? I'm assuming you mean vertical, because you want the western pleasure headset. 

First of all, I would recommend you do a lot of stopping and circling to get her to go the speed you want. Also, you want to master horizontal flexion before vertical flexion. Horizontal flexion is the stopping power and vertical flexion is forward power. You wouldn't want to put the extra gas on before you install the break would you?

Because you say she moves with her head up high, I would say you need to work on horizontal flexion. This will calm her down and make her easier to stop. Also, everytime she goes faster than you want, you can flex her to the side (one rein stop) and she'll quickly learn to go the gait you want her to.

Once she's mastered horizontal flexion then you can move onto vertical flexion. Vertical flexion will give you the headset you want and the nice smooth slow gaits if done right.

Hopefully that helped. Feel free to ask questions of PM me


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

First off is this a younger horse? If she may not be balanced yet, the 'gallop' you describe is indicative of an unbalanced horse. You also need to work on a lot more before you start to worry about her head. You need to first work on getting her to work through her back and her headset will follow. If she is still fairly green there a lot of things to work on before you can start doing collection. Such as refining her gaits. Also keep in mind your horse (I don't know how she's built) may not be structurally built for WP and may never have a low headset unless your force it. Also have you checked saddle fit? The rough trot and high head sometimes mean an ill fitting saddle.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

chika1235 said:


> i need help on my t walker/quarter horse mix


tennesse walker?

You may have a lot of issues. If the horse is trying to gait and not built for it the trot will especially be hard for the horse.

Any photos?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Mls brought up the same thing I was going to.

If she's trying to gait...She may be having real issues...

Any more info on her?


----------



## chika1235 (Jan 1, 2009)

she looks like she is trying to gait sometimes when someone else is riding her.she is 4 years old and has been broke for 2 years.she has a body build what looks to me like a warmblood.not a big hindquarter like a quarter but has a deep shoulder like a tn walker.her sire was a big black tn walker,i dont know a bout her mother but i know it was a quarter horse.she isnt gaited,but she looks like she is trying to sometime.ill try to flex her horizontally tommorow.how do i get her to do it?also should i work with her more in a lounge line to get her to be more balanced?


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

chika1235 said:


> she looks like she is trying to gait sometimes when someone else is riding her.she is 4 years old and has been broke for 2 years.she has a body build what looks to me like a warmblood.not a big hindquarter like a quarter but has a deep shoulder like a tn walker.her sire was a big black tn walker,i dont know a bout her mother but i know it was a quarter horse.she isnt gaited,but she looks like she is trying to sometime.ill try to flex her horizontally tommorow.how do i get her to do it?also should i work with her more in a lounge line to get her to be more balanced?


She isn't gaited but she looks like she is trying to gait?


----------



## chika1235 (Jan 1, 2009)

idk what i mean.its just that she was sopposed to be gaited but she wwasnt.i dont know the proccess of getting them to flex.can anyone give me simple step by step instructions?


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

We had a really stiff mare that wouldn't flex just because she had never been taught too.. So to loosen you're horse you want to start on the ground. If you pull on the side you are standing on and hold their shoulder in place the horse should bend its head towards you. Even if its very slight give release back. Then try it again and each time you do it ask for more, always do the same to the other side.
Then try it when on its back. To hold the shoulder in place put pressure with you're foot infront of the cinch on the same side you are asking. Its ok if the horse moves it hind end the first couple of times just hang in there. If you keep the pressure on and the horse moves in a small circle just keep that pressure till you see its head give to the pressure, not its body. As soon as this happens give the horse release. Do this to each side everytime you get on. 

This should help her loosen up a bit. Let us know when you have got that then we can send you off to the next step. 

Have you ever lunged her before riding? It might help with the energy level before you ride. Make sure that when you're lunging you start off her at a walk then trot then lope. 
You're horse has to learn how to give to the bit before you ask for collection, or it'll never happen.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Flyinghigh12 said:


> Have you ever lunged her before riding? It might help with the energy level before you ride. Make sure that when you're lunging you start off her at a walk then trot then lope.
> You're horse has to learn how to give to the bit before you ask for collection, or it'll never happen.


Lunging a gaited horse can be difficult too. They are simply not built to go round and round in 60 foot circles.

I really think the first order of business is to find out if the mare is physically able to do some of the things the OP wants her to. Photos would be very helpful.


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

GROUNDWORK

period.


----------



## jessetjames (Mar 24, 2009)

have you considered a tie down?. Also for the flexing i flex my horse when she goes into her physco moods and i flex her most of the time before i mount up and ride. it loosens them up and then they respect you more to. i keep a firm but soft grip on the rain pulling it to the left and once as she softens and tuches her nose to the shoulder i release. after i while i could barley move the rain over and she would autimatically lower her head and tuch her shoulder. it made her respect me more and loosened her up to. hope this helps.


----------



## TipTop (Mar 2, 2007)

If you can get your hands on some Clinton Anderson tapes he has some great flexing exercises. There are some on youtube that you can watch to get an idea on lateral flexing. Just type in Clinton Anderson and it brings you up quite a few videos that have been taken at his clinics. He explains it much better than I can.


----------



## WesternPleasure27 (Nov 9, 2008)

jessetjames said:


> *have you considered a tie down?.* Also for the flexing i flex my horse when she goes into her physco moods and i flex her most of the time before i mount up and ride. it loosens them up and then they respect you more to. i keep a firm but soft grip on the rain pulling it to the left and once as she softens and tuches her nose to the shoulder i release. after i while i could barley move the rain over and she would autimatically lower her head and tuch her shoulder. it made her respect me more and loosened her up to. hope this helps.


No, no, no and NO. A tie down is NOT the solution to a horse who goes with their head up, especially one who has not be taught proper flexion. That will only mask the problem, not fix it.

In order to get her to flex from side to side, first and foremost, put her in a snaffle. Then, take up your rein and pull it to your thigh, kind of up by your pocket and hold it until your horse gives its head to your foot. She will probably try to walk in circles but that's okay, just hold it until she stops and be sure to give at her FIRST ATTEMPT to do what you ask. If she stops and gives her nose even just a centimeter, release her and praise. Slowly, you'll be able to ask for more and more to the point she will be touching your foot. Do this in both directions.

In order to get her to give to the bit, squeeze with your legs, and pull back with equal force on both reins. When she drops her head, or gives her nose, release. Again, reward any ATTEMPT she gives you, then ask for more each time as she begins to understand. You want to be sure you are driving her forward with your legs though, this is VERY important. She may also try to get out of it (ie. backing, tossing her head, going faster ect) but just hang in there and keep that constant pressure until she tries to give.

As for slowing her down at the lope, put her straight and ask for your lope, when she speeds up, put her on a smaller circle until she slows down then allow her to do straight again. If she speeds up, circle her again, she should eventually learn to slow and go at a consistent speed.

With the cross you have (TWxQH) I'm not sure you're gonna get a very good WP horse; however, all horses can be taught how to do the things above.


----------



## livetoride7777777 (Apr 11, 2009)

*Giddyupflix.com horse training rental DVDs*



TipTop said:


> If you can get your hands on some Clinton Anderson tapes he has some great flexing exercises. There are some on youtube that you can watch to get an idea on lateral flexing. Just type in Clinton Anderson and it brings you up quite a few videos that have been taken at his clinics. He explains it much better than I can.


 
Yeah, I have rented some Clinton Anderson DVDs from GiddyUpFlix.com on vertical and lateral flexing that have been very helpful as well as some Chris Cox ones. I really like Clinton Anderson's approach the best.


----------

